# A Bit More Work ...



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

on the wall tool cabinet. The right side door of the cabinet was to be for layout tools making those near the table saw and workbench. The problem had been that they were being kept in a drawer on the outfeed table which made it hard to see sometimes if covered by other stuff. Sort of an issue with deep drawers so I thought on the door it would be clearly displayed. This is the door only and the cabinet will hold the other layout tools. Some tools I've had but not used as they were either not out in front of me or I hadn't thought of them. Being displayed on the door cures that. Funny thing about that word "cures'" if spelt wrong as I had before correcting it spells "curse". And that may well be the case but we'll see. 

The holders are not finished at this point but are cut out and in place. I'm particularly proud of my holder for the Starrett combination square. It was a piece of maple I already had a 45 degree cut on and originally it was just holding the square by the 45 degree cut but I decided I wanted it a bit sturdier and thought that raising the table saw blade about a 1/2" for the rule to rest in would make it more stable. Worked like a gem. The Calipers are in a wood frame of sorts that needs a lock to keep from coming out when the door is opened/closed. I can use a rare earth magnet flush with the door or cut a small block the same thickness and put under the caliper with a turning handle to lock in place. 

That's the real challenge is finding a way to display but protect the tools from falling out when the door is moved. The Incra rules rest on a ledge with rare earth magnets to hold in place. Forstner bits were used to flush the magnets. Of course any of this is subject to change as needed. Now onto the left door and the screwdrivers.....


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nice, Steve...gives me ideas for my cabinets...thanks


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Very nice, Steve...gives me ideas for my cabinets...thanks


or to stop by and pick it up...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nicely done Steve..


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Too neat and tidy. I'm jealous!!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

That's a thing of beauty, Steve! I built a similar box a few years ago and never did anything about actually completing the interior; You've inspired me...thanks!! (It's been lying around and biting my ankle every once in awhile.)


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nicely done Steve  
Wish I was this well organized


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks great Steve.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

great job


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

honesttjohn said:


> Too neat and tidy. I'm jealous!!


You have got to post an image or two of your shop John.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> or to stop by and pick it up...


 @sreilly

Steve...Stick's post has me a little concerned for the safety and security of this most beautiful work of art. I thought I would introduce my services to you. Eastern Ole Arn Restoration and Security, LLC is proud to offer its security services...and for a limited introductory offer the services are free for just the cost of shipping.

Our services are offered to the discriminating craftsman for secure storage of their tools and accessories in a secret location within Superman's Fortress of Solitude. As you know, the location of the Fortress is unknown to anyone except Superman. I have contracted with Superman to allow space in his Fortress.

The security of your piece is so safe that not even you will know its exact location. Of course, when you choose to terminate our services, the item will be returned to you as soon as Superman is available to locate your item and provide the necessary shipping.

I would suggest taking advantage of this offer in light of the threat implied in Stick's post.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

I've plans to build a larger and deeper cabinet for the planes and spokeshaves to be stored. The basic plane holder is partially started already.......now to build the cabinet they'll reside in...

This cabinet will be solid maple I think. I really like maple, well I really, really like walnut but I like maple's price and the maple reminds me of those young impressionable 2 years I spent in Junior High shop class. Those wall cabinets were made of maple and I went to those cabinets many times in those 2 years. I owe a good deal of thanks and respect for those two teachers for what they instilled in us. And for the life of me I can't remember but one of their names, never mind got it..... Mr. Mac and Mr. Ore. Whew that was a deep dive. Having to do more of those these days it seems. Might need to get a pressurized tank if I go much deeper.....


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Nickp said:


> @sreilly
> 
> Steve...Stick's post has me a little concerned for the safety and security of this most beautiful work of art. I thought I would introduce my services to you. Eastern Ole Arn Restoration and Security, LLC is proud to offer its security services...and for a limited introductory offer the services are free for just the cost of shipping.
> 
> ...


Oh I think I've met you before...in court was it? The dead giveaway was the Superman shipping. Everyone knows SM flies everywhere and would deliver it personally, usually meeting at a phone booth.......oh wait, I see your point now. I guess it would be probably UPS.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> gives me ideas...thanks





Stick486 said:


> or to stop by and pick it up...


let's clarify...
it's you...
not me...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> @sreilly
> 
> Steve...Stick's post has me a little concerned for the safety and security of this most beautiful work of art. I thought I would introduce my services to you. Eastern Ole Arn Restoration and Security, LLC is proud to offer its security services...and for a limited introductory offer the services are free for just the cost of shipping.
> 
> ...


see...
it's you...
smooth move...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Steve, that is a really nice and practical case. When finished it will look even better. I also like the way you've cut out the support pieces, and using a piano hinge to support what quickly adds up the pounds. Looking forward to seeing the other side.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@sreilly..

Steve...
we really do have your best interest in mind, *and have for a long time...*


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice Steve


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

sreilly said:


> You have got to post an image or two of your shop John.


Nope - not yet. Kind of ashamed after seeing some of these show places.

I firmly believe organized people lack the ambition to look for things. lol


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> Nope - not yet. Kind of ashamed after seeing some of these show places.
> 
> I firmly believe organized people lack the ambition to look for things. lol


they don't lack the ambition - they're just too lazy...


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

honesttjohn said:


> Nope - not yet. Kind of ashamed after seeing some of these show places.
> 
> I firmly believe organized people lack the ambition to look for things. lol


On a serious note, I spend more time looking these days then I like to. I can use a tool, lay it down, take a sip of my drink (plain soda), and spend a few minutes looking for that tool I just used. If I wore one of my shop aprons I might find it in a pouch but I seldom wear them for some unknown to me reason even though I have several of them. Need to develop better shop habits. So no, organization doesn't eliminate the locating issue but does help when I don't have piles to look through. Now my office is another issue in itself but it gets a good clearing about once a week or two.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Stick486 said:


> they don't lack the ambition - they're just too lazy...


I had been sworn to secrecy many years ago as a lad but it's time....back when I was a wee lad I had very little and life was rough. What little I did have I protected fiercely and lost many nights sleep worrying about these precious few possessions. Then one night while on a Boy Scout camping trip I lay in my tent with my head facing toward the stars and saw what I thought to be a shooting star. That is until I noticed it changed speed and direction.

I tried to wake my fellow scouts but they were deep in sleep so I went to investigate by myself. Just over the ridge I came across this area that appeared to be foggy and saw some blinking lights. It was at this point I realized that something was amiss and my guard was raised. Cautiously approaching I heard a twig break slightly to my left and behind me. I froze and slowly turned only to see what appeared to be a slight creature with big cat like eyes standing about 3' tall. Although I saw no mouth I clearly heard it say to not be afraid and I was instantly calm.

Apparently this poor creature had lost its way and had spotted my dying campfire from afar. As we discussed our circumstances it had learned of my distrust of some of those around me and my stress of possibly losing my few possessions. It was then that I was cursed and blessed, all at the same time. I was given the power to have my possessions blend into whatever surroundings they were in so others couldn't see them thus keeping them from wanting eyes. This creature had told me that if I needed it for other concerns to just call this 28 digit number and they would locate it. Whether male or female I never knew but kind it was. Shortly after this the creature had gotten a locator response from his guidance system and was able to plot its journey back. We said goodbye and parted ways. Shortly afterwards I saw this streak back up into the heavens and knew it was back on its journey, safe and sound.

Over the years this served me well until one day about 50 or so years later I realized that I was having issues seeing through the disguise this gift had given me. I'd use a tool, lay it down, turn to look at something, anything, and then couldn't find the tool again without an exhaustive search. Suddenly I realized this gift had become a curse and I was desperate to see if it could be retracted after all these years.

I had that number to call and that had been safely kept in my vault all these years from prying eyes less my visitor and gift be revealed. Anxiously I called that number expecting nothing to actually happen when all of a sudden after a very quick and brief click I heard a voice asking my mission. I had told the operator that I was looking for the creature that had visited me so many years ago and of my distress. I was assured that all would be well. Contact would be made and I would hear shortly. As I waited patiently over the years and heard nothing in return I finally called back and I swear it sounded like the same entity I had spoken with on my fist call. This was verified as I was recognized and asked what I needed, again? I explained that I had not heard back from my first attempt to make contact and was told not to fret as the message was sent and I could expect to hear back in several short light years. After all interstellar travel isn't something done in the blink of an eye and due to the pandemic the worm holes were restricted from being used.

So here I await my next contact while I look for that darn pencil and tape measure...........................


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I have some worm holes if you need them, Steve,some are full but can be opened with little effort.
Herb


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Herb Stoops said:


> I have some worm holes if you need them, Steve,some are full but can be opened with little effort.
> Herb


I just knew someone wouldn't take this seriously!!!! Open my soul and this happens. Maybe if I pick up this thread and lay it back down..................


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Heh..."Now my office is another issue in itself but it gets a good clearing about _once a week_ or two."
-Steve
A bit anal are we?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I apologize, couldn't resist. I guess I have had a quite mundane life, never experienced any thing paranormal, but I too lose things in a few minutes,and just chalked it up to old age.
Herb


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

And that's how we end up with 3 table saws.......


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice, Steve. Might motivate me to do some more organizing!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

He visited you too?


----------

